# SD Card Issue



## BWOT75 (Sep 29, 2011)

weird issue, I have a 16gb sd card inserted in my phone, just recently, while switching roms I was unable to enter mass storage mode, thought that was weird, so I reflashed stock eh09, still nothing, then I noticed that my phone would not read my sd card, I thought I lost my SD card, but it is working fine, inserted it in my reader and it worked, CWM accessed it and it worked fine.... I am going to try and reformat it and see if it works...fingers crossed

EDIT*** seems there was something wrong with the sd card, couldnt transfer from card to PC, so I formatted, and no it "seems" it is working


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Please post in the correct section, this isn't development related.


----------



## dsk04 (Aug 11, 2011)

its the non-stock kernels, you have to go into usb settings and choose "ask on connection" something about the voltage when it connects being off, sometimes it takes a few tries


----------

